# Love my show horses



## minimomNC (Apr 26, 2011)

Lynne & David (uwarrie on the forum) took a few pictures of our horses at the show in Williamston, NC (tornado weekend and 30 miles from the hardest hit area in NC)

I have a couple of the first ones that have had nothing done to them. I am so please, I can't wait to have them shoot the rest of my horses, especially the new baby, Nick.

Thanks for letting me share.

Unos Carolina Showgirl of LTF - 2010 AMHR 3x Res National Champion - co owned with Lucky Trails Farm (her breeder)







RHA Splash Of Curry - this is the colt that almost died at the end of 2009, so this was his first show. Also so co owned with Lucky Trails where he will start his stud career next year.


----------



## Jill (Apr 26, 2011)

Looking good and I cannot think of a nicer, or more knowedgable, partner to be in with when it comes to horses


----------



## minimomNC (Apr 26, 2011)

You got that right Jill, if not for Cheryl, we wouldn't have either horse. She is Caroline's breeder and she saved Tyler's life. We are blessed that she is not only a wonderful vet but also family.


----------



## Jill (Apr 26, 2011)

Cheryl is a remarkable person and someone I am also very grateful to know... I'm I much happier person than I would be if not for the "things" she's brought into my life. I really do not know anyone nicer


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Apr 26, 2011)

Great photos and beautiful horses


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Apr 26, 2011)

Beautiful horses!!!!


----------



## KGminiaturehorses (Apr 26, 2011)

Gorgeous horses!


----------



## uwharrie (Apr 26, 2011)

I am a big fan of both horses! Caroline is simple to die for beautiful! Tyler has such a neat personality ( I think David would have snuck him on the trialer if he thought he could get away with it) and in an equally beautiful package! I enjoyed photographing both of them and look forward to another shoot this spring/summer.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 26, 2011)

Very nice both of them


----------



## minimomNC (Apr 27, 2011)

Thank you all, I am very proud of how well the horses looked and performed for Samantha. I have one more colt that I bred and raised that we showed for the first time too, but pictures will have to wait on him, until Lynne comes back from her vacation LOL. He is solid black, a full year old and 27". Sired by SRF Aristocrat and out of my wonderful mare, Villas Party Doll. He was shown in Amateur stallions (34 & under) and placed 4th and 5th (got a gate too, oh well LOL) out of 12 jr & sr stallions. He was also shown in open yearling stallions 32 & under with another 4th and 5th ( and that dang gate) out of 10. I am very happy with how he did his first time out. Can't wait to show him off too.


----------



## rimmerpaints (Apr 28, 2011)

WOW Beautiful!!!


----------



## minih (Apr 28, 2011)

minimomNC I thought I would share the full sibling sister to your Splash of Curry, they look a lot alike. She is 3 this year.


----------



## minimomNC (Apr 28, 2011)

Hey Terri, actually she is one reason we wanted him in the first place, she is beautiful and we love there dam. And they do look a lot alike, thank goodness LOL. I have been watching her since she was a yearling.


----------



## minih (Apr 28, 2011)

Thank you! LOL We also love their sire, we have three Splash babies from Jim Curry. Her name is Saturday Night Special but her barn name is Honey, does he have as good of a personality as Honey does? Half the time we call her blondie.....she will get mad over something then trying to give kisses the next.


----------



## minimomNC (Apr 28, 2011)

He has such a wonderful disposition, he just figured out he was a stallion a couple of months ago, but he still loves his scratches. Not sure if you knew this, but I got him as a weanling in late 2009 and he came down with some kind of virus. He was on the ground almost dead when my wonderful vet, Cheryl Powell, basically saved his life. We didn't want to push him, so he stayed home last year to recuperate and this year we are not dissappointed at all in how he is turning out. We hope to have him at Nationals this year.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Apr 28, 2011)

Karen, we have something in common...I love your show horses too!








Wonderful pictures of beautiful horses.


----------



## CZP1 (Apr 30, 2011)

They are so pretty!





Hope you are doing good Karen!!


----------



## Miniature217 (May 1, 2011)

Very pretty


----------



## ThreeCFarm (May 3, 2011)

Beautiful horses, as always, Karen. I always know I'll see some eye candy when I open your threads with photos!


----------



## Marty (May 3, 2011)

Really super nice horses!


----------



## PaintNminis (May 5, 2011)

Very Nice


----------



## Allure Ranch (May 6, 2011)

_Stunning horses.... just love them._


----------



## wingnut (May 9, 2011)

They are lovely!!! How tall are they? Not sure if it's the angle of the pics, their nice long legs or what....but they look B size?

The photos are lovely too!!!


----------



## minimomNC (May 9, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your nice comments, we are very pleased with our horses. Wingnut, they are both shetlands and yes they are B size, both are 36".


----------

